# Rye grass seed brands



## Jakeerdmann (May 4, 2021)

Hello everyone! I am looking to completely re-seed my front lawn and over seed the back lawn this fall. My question is what is a PREMIUM brand/blend of Rye grass seed that would do well in the Portland Oregon area?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Jakeerdmann said:


> Hello everyone! I am looking to completely re-seed my front lawn and over seed the back lawn this fall. My question is what is a PREMIUM brand/blend of Rye grass seed that would do well in the Portland Oregon area?


champion GQ is a quality blend. I would highly recommend it if you are looking for a prg


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I heard only good things on champion GQ. I used hancock PRG it was okay.


----------



## Jakeerdmann (May 4, 2021)

I was looking at the Grand-Slam PRG blend, if anyone has any good input on that brand.


----------



## Jakeerdmann (May 4, 2021)

jha4aamu said:


> Jakeerdmann said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! I am looking to completely re-seed my front lawn and over seed the back lawn this fall. My question is what is a PREMIUM brand/blend of Rye grass seed that would do well in the Portland Oregon area?
> ...


Looks like good stuff! Thanks!


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

I used SS900 a blend of Grand slam, Stellar and Slugger this past fall and really like it. Here is a photo of it just 8 weeks after I put down the seed.



Ryan Knorr just came out with a mix of Pangea, Paradox and Rainwater that is very popular in the golf community. I will be over seeding with this blend come fall.

Here is a photo from yesterday's mow. Held up great through the NE Ohio winter.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

how does your rye do in summer in NEO? i killed all mine off due to it being a pain in the summer full sun and also disease prone, drove me insane.

I love the green of prg though, closer to the colors of bent, which I love.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

My PRG lawn was fantastic until summer hit. Between fungus and full sun it totally collapsed. My neighbor has PRG looks great but his water bill almost gave him a stroke last summer.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

I got the same blend as @LawnDetail from seed superstore and have been happy with it so far.

Can we talk about your turf... That looks incredible.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> I got the same blend as @LawnDetail from seed superstore and have been happy with it so far.
> 
> Can we talk about your turf... That looks incredible.


Thank you I really appreciate it. I'm about 5 cuts in this year and maintain it at a half inch. It is a great blend and I haven't had any issues with it so far.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

LawnDetail said:


> SOLARSUPLEX said:
> 
> 
> > I got the same blend as @LawnDetail from seed superstore and have been happy with it so far.
> ...


Do you have a log that you've kept any of your issues maintaining the turf at that height? I'm attempting to maintain mine at 5/8th with a manual reel and been fighting off weed pressure due to my lack of Prem when doing my renovation last year. I dont want to highjack this thread with questions, but would love to read up prior to DMing you.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > SOLARSUPLEX said:
> ...


I haven't had any issues with weeds up to this point. To help prevent issues with weeds I used Tenacity during seeding and post germination and got down my pre emergent. I do use fungicides as a preventative for red thread in the spring and rust in the late summer, since then I've had no issues.


----------



## 350vudu (Jul 25, 2021)

LawnDetail said:


> I used SS900 a blend of Grand slam, Stellar and Slugger this past fall and really like it. Here is a photo of it just 8 weeks after I put down the seed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in NEO, Cleveland specifically, and these pics have convinced me to go with PRG for the renovation that I'm about to start. I will be going with the Ryan Knorr elite ryegrass blend. The rainwater cultivar is listed as very heat and drought resistant but I was more concerned about winter die off which yours seems to have done very well through winter.

Do you have a journal on these forums?


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

winter will be fine in NEO, this last winter was bad because of snow cover lasting for a solid 90 plus days.

the summer in full sun is where you need to protect PRG. Be prepared for fungicide plan, in my experience.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

350vudu said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > I used SS900 a blend of Grand slam, Stellar and Slugger this past fall and really like it. Here is a photo of it just 8 weeks after I put down the seed.
> ...


No I do not have a journal. The Ryan Knorr blend does look like some great cultivars and I think I'll be over seeding with it this fall. The blend I used held up great this winter with no issues.

Here is a pic late January still holding its color



Here is the most recent pic and it's held up great against the heat.



I've used preventative fungicide apps and have had no issues with fungus. The only thing I don't care for is when it tries to go to seed. All in all I'm happy with it considering it's not even a year old yet.


----------



## 350vudu (Jul 25, 2021)

cleohioturf said:


> winter will be fine in NEO, this last winter was bad because of snow cover lasting for a solid 90 plus days.
> 
> the summer in full sun is where you need to protect PRG. Be prepared for fungicide plan, in my experience.


Thanks for this. Seems lawndetail PRG did well with that much snow cover. Yes, i def plan to be on a solid fungicide, fert, irrigation and pre-emergent plan. Would you say PRG is more heat tolerant than KBG in full sun? My full KBG lawn has been decimated by the heat this summer here. Part of the reason why I will be installing in ground irrigation this time around.

I'm originally from Texas so cool season grass is new to me. I'm used to zoysia and Bermuda.


----------



## 350vudu (Jul 25, 2021)

LawnDetail said:


> 350vudu said:
> 
> 
> > LawnDetail said:
> ...


Sweet Jesus that looks amazing to me. Makes me excited to know PRG can be successful for our area. I have an Allett Liberty 43 on order and can't wait to mow with it after the Reno.

Do you know a good source for screened topsoil in our area? It's the last piece of the puzzle I need before I can get started. Mind if I PM as to not hi-jack this thread?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

350vudu said:


> Would you say PRG is more heat tolerant than KBG in full sun? My full KBG lawn has been decimated by the heat this summer here. Part of the reason why I will be installing in ground irrigation this time around.
> 
> I'm originally from Texas so cool season grass is new to me. I'm used to zoysia and Bermuda.


Generally speaking, Ryegrass is more drought avoidant than KBG (just like Tall Fescue, as well...they stay green longer than KBG). But it's also less drought tolerant than either of the others. In fact, Ryegrass tends to be (cultivars vary though) the least drought tolerant cool season grass. What does this mean? If it has good roots and good soil and there are enough nutrients available, it can stay green a while without added water (a few days without much soil moisture). But once it starts to collapse, beyond that point, it goes downhill fast (doesn't do too well with dormancy, especially compared to KBG...losses tend to occur). Tall Fescue is similar, but is a bit better at both drought avoidance and tolerance, too.

So, basically, KBG is better in full sun plus heat versus Ryegrass. But Ryegrass can be excellent in heat if there slight shade part of the day. The humidity is what causes problems sometimes, due to disease (on any cool season grass type).

The other thing coming from warm season grasses, is that no matter how much a Ryegrass or Fescue is advertised as spreading, you will find it doesn't move much ground compared to the grasses you're used to. So, when patches die, you'll have to reseed, whether it's PR or TF.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

350vudu said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > 350vudu said:
> ...


High quality "screened" topsoil seems to be a hard thing to find nowadays. I would recommend going to wherever your ordering from and really check it out first. You can PM me anytime.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Green said:


> 350vudu said:
> 
> 
> > Would you say PRG is more heat tolerant than KBG in full sun? My full KBG lawn has been decimated by the heat this summer here. Part of the reason why I will be installing in ground irrigation this time around.
> ...


Thanks for sharing great information


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

what 350vudu said is on point. I have found ryegrass to green up nicely but cannot tolerate longer durations of drought or heat, plus the fungus pressure for me was intolerable, making yearly patching an occurrence. The areas would thin out or die off and they dont come back or fill in.

keep in mind climates and conditions can vary drastically, even though we are all talking about cleveland. I am in east side, we get more snow than west side, I also have huge trees all over, my yard gets full sun but doesnt get much airflow, thus the fungus pressure during humid season.


----------



## 350vudu (Jul 25, 2021)

cleohioturf said:


> what 350vudu said is on point. I have found ryegrass to green up nicely but cannot tolerate longer durations of drought or heat, plus the fungus pressure for me was intolerable, making yearly patching an occurrence. The areas would thin out or die off and they dont come back or fill in.
> 
> keep in mind climates and conditions can vary drastically, even though we are all talking about cleveland. I am in east side, we get more snow than west side, I also have huge trees all over, my yard gets full sun but doesnt get much airflow, thus the fungus pressure during humid season.


What cultivars of PRG did you have in your yard?

I will be installing irrigation at the time of the reno so I'm not too concerned with the watering needs.

I'm on the west side in Lakewood. Our lot sizes are small. My front is a combined 1000 sq ft ( super easy for making calculations lol) so I can afford to use the best of the best and plenty of time for maintaining as I don't have much land to maintain. I also don't have a single tree on my front yard. I am planning to plant two eastern redbuds are part of the reno though. I'll cross the shade issue in about 5 years once the trees start to grow out.

My backyard is a different story. One of the largest trees in Lakewood is in my backyard and it's shaded constantly. I'm thinking of just getting some KBG/Fescue sod and putting it back there for the reno in that section. The backyard are my dogs toilet area lol.


----------



## Bobby_D (Apr 11, 2021)

Jakeerdmann said:


> Hello everyone! I am looking to completely re-seed my front lawn and over seed the back lawn this fall. My question is what is a PREMIUM brand/blend of Rye grass seed that would do well in the Portland Oregon area?


I'm in the PNW and I've over seeded with jb lawns sun mix it looks great! It's local and sold at Home Depot. I believe it's a 3 way of grand slam, fastball and stellar. I know the 3 change occasionally but it's easy to get and you can get small amounts if needed.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm looking for a company to install an irrigation system. Does anyone know of any companies that service NE Ohio. I'm From Hubbard and noticed there's a lot of people from Cleveland on this thread so I thought i would ask.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

if you get a bunch of shade in the back, dont use KBG, youll struggle with it germinating. Get fescue of some sort.

front being 1,000 you can easily manage irrigation and not worry about huge bills. You could get away with ryegrass but just be ready for the really hot period keeping it watered, it goes quick. My backyard is roughly 5,500 of full sun, front is about 4,000 of full sun, my tree lawn is the only shaded area.

My old lawn was mix, couldnt tell you which type of rye. I now have 90/10 KBG/PRG. Even the PRG (Apple) i have now is showing signs of heat intolerance and ive had some fungus yet again, even with a fungicide program.

tons of irrigation companies around, I have used advanced irrigation services but they are dime a dozen around the east side. mostget really busy in spring and fall so get on a schedule early if you need them to blow your lines out.


----------

